# Does anybody own the Coleman 1MCP halogen spotlight?



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2005)

The subject line says it all.
Does anybody own one of these spotlights?
I saw it in a catalogue not that long ago, and like any good flashaholic might, I ordered it.
It arrived this morning.

According to the instructional material, it is model # PCHV720.

It has a 55 watt halogen incandescent bulb, and has a 6 volt 4.8Ah sealed lead-acid rechargeable battery inside to feed that bulb with.

Does anybody think it's OK, or does anybody think it's a POS?


----------



## Archangel (Nov 12, 2005)

I might have it. Mine's a Coleman Powermate that i picked up for - i think - $10 during - i think - Radio Shack's father's day sale. I had to do some minor surgery because the recharging jack got pushed in. The beam isn't pretty, but it's got a decent amount of throw for the size. I say it's OK, but it's fairly easy to give something the benefit of the doubt when it cost $10.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, since I'm currently building a web page for it, here's a photograph of it:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2005)

I just found this on the web...

http://www.colemanpower.com/items/showdetlcb25.html?&DID=30&Product_ID=9&CATID=1

According to this page on the Colemanpower website, this is model # *PML8000Y*


----------



## Archangel (Nov 13, 2005)

Mine have a different sticker, but yeah, that's what it looks like.


----------



## TOMTEC (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got one of those... Have had it for 2 years now! I picked up 3 of them from XSCargo (local liquidation/overstock store) for $15 CAD each. The came in Yellow or Black, and some were labeled Coleman, others Emerson, but all had identical packaging.

Not a bad unit, hot spot is oval shaped due to the orientation of the bulb filament. I get around 35-40 minutes of continuous run time from a full charge. Nice feature is the threaded attachment on the base that lets me attach it to a standard camera tripod for hands free operation.

TOMTEC


----------



## Misssit (Dec 3, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The subject line says it all.
> Does anybody own one of these spotlights?
> I saw it in a catalogue not that long ago, and like any good flashaholic might, I ordered it.
> It arrived this morning.
> ...


 I also own one for two years, got mine at one of those portable tool sales that are held at different locations 4 times a year. The model number on my Coleman owner's Manuel says PCHV720. I would really appreciate some help regarding the charger. I have so many different chargers for different items that seem to be mixed up in a box. I can't seem to find what this charger say on it's charger (input, out put, model number etc. Can anyone help me?? I can't find this information in the manual.
Thank you, 
Misssit


----------



## Blacklight (Dec 4, 2006)

Those are made by a licencee of Coleman I believe. you can get support at their website www.teamproducts.com I believe.


----------

